# Cactus or succulents



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone into Cactus or succulents?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Ooooh I am! My personal favorites are The golden Barrel Cactus and Split rocks. I'm not a big pro because I just get all my cacti and succulents from Target and Orchard Supply Hardware, but I still think it's fun to grow them because they are easy and they look different. Also good at keeping birds out of your other plants. lol


----------



## wgama (Dec 20, 2007)

I like plants!!! (of all sorts)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My mom has a bunch of "christmas" and "easter" cacti as well as "hen and chicks".


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

This was taken last winter.


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Impressive collection!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> I love cacti!


BB:

The stories are true.

One night on the way back from the creek when it was like 25F a gal who was very inebriated had to make a pit stop.

We all bailed out of the pickup but the next thing that her husband and I heard was terrible wailing as she had squatted in a prickly pear forest and had fallen backward.

We did not have to take her to the emergency room but by the time we got through extracting the pears from her she was obviously not in "love with cacti".

TR


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks I really enjoy collecting different one,my favorites are the crested styles.But of course certain crests cost the big bucks.Like I stated that was last years collection,I haven't got pictures of all of them I have now.


----------

